# Umzug von 128GB SSD auf 256 GB SSD



## jimb0p (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe aktuell eine 128GB SSD mit 2 Partitionen (eine für Ubuntu, eine für Windows), welche nun am Limit angekommen ist. Jetzt habe ich mir eine 256GB SSD geholt und würde gerne alles rüber packen. Kennt jemand eine elegante Lösung für das Problem? 

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich würde das ganze einfach per dd mit einer LiveCD von der kleinen auf die große Platte ziehen.
Danach per fdisk / gparted die Partitionen anpassen und in der Ubuntu-Partition die /etc/fstab kontrollieren (boot per UUID? Diese dann neu ermitteln und ändern).

Grüße,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe den Transfer per dd erfolgreich hinbekommen. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht genau weiter. Ich habe einmal /dev/sdc1/ (System-reserviert) und /dev/sdc2 mit Windows, beide im ntfs Format. Dann für ubuntu /dev/sdc3 bestehend aus /dev/sdc5 im ext4 Format und /dev/sdc6 als swap. 120GB sind unallocated. Wie mache ich jetzt genau weiter?  Wie passe ich die Partitionen an?

Danke & Gruß!

Edit:

Hier noch ein Foto.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,

mit gparted kannst du jetzt die bestehenden partition vergrößern, bzw. verschieben. Wenn du die sdc2 (windows) um 10 GB vergrößern willst, musst du die anderen erstmal um die 10 gb nach rechts verschieben.

Hier noch eine kleine Aufschlüsselung der Partitionen und deren Zweck:
1: Windows Bootloader Zeugs, automatisch erstellt, solltest du nicht verschieben oder ändern.
2: Windows Hauptpartition, aka C:
3: Eine logische Partition, bestehend aus:
-- 5: Deine Ubuntu Rootpartition, aka /
-- 6: Eine Unbekannte Partition, evtl der Swap Bereich vom Ubuntu?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Ubuntu Live vom USB Stick genutzt. Leider kann ich einfach nichts verschieben auf der neuen Festplatte. Ich kann nur den unpartitionierten Bereich bearbeiten.


----------

